# T-monikko objektina



## rhitagawr

Tämän päivän (30/12) Selkouutiset (http://yle.fi/selkouutiset/index.php?id=1334) sanoo ‘Viranomaiset yrittävät löytää … kaikki lentokoneen kappeleet’. En ymmärrä, miksi _Kappeleet _on T-monikossa._ Kappeleet_ on objekti. Siksi odottaisin _kappeleitä_ koska löytäminen ei ole valmis vai _kappeleiden _koska joka kappele on täydellinen.
Voiko kukaan olla hyvää ja selittää?


----------



## Hakro

rhitagawr said:


> Tämän päivän (30/12) Selkouutiset (http://yle.fi/selkouutiset/index.php?id=1334) sanoo ‘Viranomaiset yrittävät löytää … kaikki lentokoneen kappaleet’. En ymmärrä, miksi _Kappaleet _on T-monikossa._ Kappaleet_ on objekti. Siksi odottaisin _kappaleita_ koska löytäminen ei ole päättynyt tai _kappaleiden _koska joka kappale on täydellinen.
> Voiko joku olla hyvä ja selittää?


Selityksenä on sana _kaikki_ – voidaan 'löytää kaikki kappaleet' mutta jos kaikkia ei löydetä, yritetään 'löytää joitakin/muutamia kappaleita'.


----------



## fennofiili

Hakro said:


> Selityksenä on sana _kaikki_ – voidaan 'löytää kaikki kappaleet' mutta jos kaikkia ei löydetä, yritetään 'löytää joitakin/muutamia kappaleita'.



Sana _kaikki _ei tässä ole välttämätön; se on mukana vain korostuksen vuoksi. Ilman sitä merkitys olisi sama. Voidaan sanoa ”yrittävät löytää lentokoneen kappaleet”. Tällöin objektin muoto ilmaisee objektin totaaliseksi, eli yritetään löytää kaikki kappaleet. Tässä esitetään tavoite, löytäminen, ja tavoite esitetään totaalisena. Siksi voitaisiin käyttää totaalista objektia, vaikka etsimistä ei olisi edes aloitettu.

Jossakin muussa tilanteessa voitaisiin hyvin sanoa ”yrittävät löytää lentokoneen kappaleita”. Silloin merkitys olisi, että yritetään löytää joitakin kappaleita.

Vastaavasti englannissa voitaisiin sanoa ”they try to find the pieces of the airplane”, ja silloinkin tarkoitettaisiin kaikkia kappaleita. Käytännössä usein tietysti lisätään sana ”all” painotuksen ja selvyyden vuoksi. Jos sanottaisiin ”they try to find the pieces of the airplane”, tarkoitettaisiin, että yritettäisiin löytää edes joitakin kappaleita. Suomen kieli tekee siis nominatiivin ja partitiivin käytöllä tässä samanlaisen eron kuin englannin kieli tekee sillä, että käytetään tai ei käytetä määräävää artikkelia ”the”.


----------



## rhitagawr

Kiitos Hakro ja Fennofiili. Mutta mielestäni virke täyttyy sanoa ‘Jos sanottaisiin ”they are trying to find pieces…’.
Siksi, _kappaleiden_ on väärin, ja _kappaleet_ on tarvittava koska meillä on monikko?

Hyvää vuotta 2015.


----------



## fennofiili

Objekti ei koskaan voi olla monikon genetiivissä, joten _kappaleiden_ olisi aina väärin. Vaihtoehdot ovat nominatiivi _kappaleet _ja partitiivi _kappaleita_. Edellinen tarkoittaa totaaliobjektia (= _kaikki kappaleet_).


----------



## rhitagawr

Kiitos, Fennofiili.


----------

